#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Help on well test 'synthetic' data_Numerical simulation

## moracs

Good day friends, I am new in the field of Petroleum engineering and need your advice on how to generate synthetic well test data from Geological model. I am working on the 'influence of geology on well test data'. Your comments and help would be highly appreciated.

See More: Help on well test 'synthetic' data_Numerical simulation

----------

